

Show HN: FAD.LY – A Daily Deal from Popular Brands - dabogy
http://fad.ly

======
auganov
Maybe you should show past deals to give cues as to how the site works and
what one can expect from it. Like you swipe right and you get yesterday's
deal, you swipe left and you get a big question mark and a timer till
tomorrow. And the cart is sort of obsolete in a model like that isn't it?

